# Prep for Texture



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anyone else sands down any ridges for the texture. I do it for my self but I'm in a very big house and I won't be doing the knockdown. So who's responsible for quick rough sand, Taper or Texture guy ?


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

For us anytime that we doing the finishing but not texture we always sand because you just don't know how well the guy's following you are going to do

better safe than sorry


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do all my own sprays. I still find spraying fun, even after this long. Yes, we "brush them down"


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

****** took the words out of my mouth


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

....


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

....


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> I do all my own sprays. I still find spraying fun, even after this long. Yes, we "brush them down"


 Nice fragments!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

You like? Very nice!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to be a little clearer. In your opinion Who's responsible for the prep sand? Taper or Texture guy. Thank you for your replies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Whoever the drywall contractor says. :lol: When we had a full-time spray crew, they usually only had to brush down a few areas while masking off. Now the taper does the spray and sand work anyway.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

taper sands ,sprayer sprays.thats how i have always done it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

taper tapes, sprayer sprays, shouldn't the sander sand?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Who, the sander? Wish i had one .


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

most of my work is sprayed with lite orange peel so you have to get it pretty smooth.nice to spray ,i don;t use neary as much matirial as your knock downs.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

alltex said:


> Who, the sander? Wish i had one .


 You may want to take that wish back, Sanders are a different breed of human. I have found that even if you find a good one they are unpredictable,unreliable. If they are not happy it will show in the work. This is just been my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Skilled sub-trade sanders are virtually extinct.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I can see why ,the only thing dislike as much is scraping.How many of you use a profesional scraper ? i have but i never had a sander before!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Almost quit using scrappers altogether. I try to get the builder to provide dumpster or trash trailer/truck. Going rate to scrap is pretty much .03 per ft. And about .01 of that .03 is the dump fee.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds about right,last time i lived where there was a scaping sevice was about 9 years ago and it was 2-3 cents then in the seattle area.Where is KCMO ? Kansas city?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I HATED coming in for 30 minutes to sand lids for texture so that the spray guy can do his job. I couldn't trust others to grind it down for me, either.

I get to spray now, so that issue is dealt with.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

alltex said:


> sounds about right,last time i lived where there was a scaping sevice was about 9 years ago and it was 2-3 cents then in the seattle area.Where is KCMO ? Kansas city?


Yep. Home of the Chiefs! :lol::lol:


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

You guys speak a different language ...... I have no clue ... What the hell does a scrapper do?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

f off.....


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Stormy_Ny said:


> You guys speak a different language ...... I have no clue ... What the hell does a scrapper do?


 A scrapper removes scrap board left behind from the hangers and puts it in a trailer bin.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

No, I'm pretty sure they just f off... is it really a profession? let's be serious here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Real profession or used to be. Also they do a complete package from stripping forms to final clean.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, I will agree, it used to be a real job. Now they toss it on someone elses plate and have them include it.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

some big drywall companys have 1 or 2 guyes who do nothing but clean up after hanging , haul extra  sheets off jobs or bring in more ,some hang metal or whatever unskilled thing needs done. on big comecial jobs they coll them layborors .I also used to use a guy who only scraped and sweeped.he was licenced and made good $.no such thing where i live now and doubt he,s still doing it now but in good times he was great!


----------

